# NFL Conf. Championship Sunday



## Trajan

the ravens _can _win, but, the Pats will have to have a let down and the Ravens have to play their best game. However, *shrugs* gotta go with the Pats., I don't think both those things will happen on the same Sunday. 

The line on the Niner game started at 3.5, this is back east where the real betting is done  NYC bookmaker says its dropped to 2.5. They must have seen a real stampede on the Giants. So in gambling parlance, the 'smart' money is on the Giants,  dropping the line below 3, which is a very important benchmark number betting wise to 2.5, theres serious bread going the their way. 

The whole team, Smith especially showed some real grit last week. The Giants top to bottom 'have been there before', they put a a big number last week, but against a very weak D. If they can put up half that number, they win. 

I'd like to see a Giants Pats rematch, but, If I had to bet though, I am going with the niners....so get on those Giants


----------



## Trajan

hummm, I just learned the Pats have not beat a winning team this season, they lost to the sqeelers and giants...and beat a bunch of tomato cans......


----------



## PoliticalChic

Trajan said:


> the ravens _can _win, but, the Pats will have to have a let down and the Ravens have to play their best game. However, *shrugs* gotta go with the Pats., I don't think both those things will happen on the same Sunday.
> 
> The line on the Niner game started at 3.5, this is back east where the real betting is done  NYC bookmaker says its dropped to 2.5. They must have seen a real stampede on the Giants. So in gambling parlance, the 'smart' money is on the Giants,  dropping the line below 3, which is a very important benchmark number betting wise to 2.5, theres serious bread going the their way.
> 
> The whole team, Smith especially showed some real grit last week. The Giants top to bottom 'have been there before', they put a a big number last week, but against a very weak D. If they can put up half that number, they win.
> 
> I'd like to see a Giants Pats rematch, but, If I had to bet though, I am going with the niners....so get on those Giants




You can take the boy out of Brooklyn,.....


----------



## Trajan

PoliticalChic said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the ravens _can _win, but, the Pats will have to have a let down and the Ravens have to play their best game. However, *shrugs* gotta go with the Pats., I don't think both those things will happen on the same Sunday.
> 
> The line on the Niner game started at 3.5, this is back east where the real betting is done  NYC bookmaker says its dropped to 2.5. They must have seen a real stampede on the Giants. So in gambling parlance, the 'smart' money is on the Giants,  dropping the line below 3, which is a very important benchmark number betting wise to 2.5, theres serious bread going the their way.
> 
> The whole team, Smith especially showed some real grit last week. The Giants top to bottom 'have been there before', they put a a big number last week, but against a very weak D. If they can put up half that number, they win.
> 
> I'd like to see a Giants Pats rematch, but, If I had to bet though, I am going with the niners....so get on those Giants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can take the boy out of Brooklyn,.....
Click to expand...


it comes with the territory


----------



## Trajan

hummm giants ravens rematch? we need payback.

simms is dong the early game, I have to go find my radio.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

This from a big Patriots fan.............the Patriots will LOSE today.  Their defense SUCKS, and the Ravens defense will hold the Patriots under 20 points.  It really PAINS me to say that, but facts are facts.

It also pains me to say that the Giants will beat the 49ers.  I hate the Giants (and the Jets), but once again, gotta go with the facts.  The Giants are HOT right now, just like in '07.


----------



## Article 15

HOw about a first down?


----------



## Article 15

TruthSeeker56 said:


> This from a big Patriots fan.............the Patriots will LOSE today.  Their defense SUCKS, and the Ravens defense will hold the Patriots under 20 points.  It really PAINS me to say that, but facts are facts.
> 
> It also pains me to say that the Giants will beat the 49ers.  I hate the Giants (and the Jets), but once again, gotta go with the facts.  The Giants are HOT right now, just like in '07.



Our pass rush is all over Flacco.

Settle down.


----------



## Trajan

hummmmm, brady and pats have way of convincing you they are better than they are. The Ravens are suspect in the heart area and Flacco has never convinced me he has the big game in him. *shrugs*


----------



## Trajan

Article 15 said:


> HOw about a first down?



there ya go art, just for U.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

For me - this is a game between who do I dislike the most.
I can't find myself rooting for either of these guys.


----------



## Article 15

Trajan said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOw about a first down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there ya go art, just for U.
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## Trajan

iamwhatiseem said:


> For me - this is a game between who do I dislike the most.
> I can't find myself rooting for either of these guys.



don't be a hater Iam.......


----------



## Article 15

iamwhatiseem said:


> For me - this is a game between who do I dislike the most.
> I can't find myself rooting for either of these guys.



Yeah, I can't imagine a Steelers fan pulling for anything other an a comet hitting the field today.


----------



## Trajan

flacco is friggin lost.


----------



## Article 15

That shift at the line on first down was epic.


----------



## Article 15

Trajan said:


> flacco is friggin lost.



Yup.

Yo, Edelman stop trying to extend a run when it's impossible and get the fuck down.  If you turn the ball over doing that shit it will be pitchforks and torches outside your house!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Article 15 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me - this is a game between who do I dislike the most.
> I can't find myself rooting for either of these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can't imagine a Steelers fan pulling for anything other an a comet hitting the field today.
Click to expand...


.....good one


----------



## Article 15

That was dumb, Tom


----------



## Toro

I can't get it on DirectTV.  Anyone else having that problem?  Says there are "technical difficulties."


----------



## Toro

Oh, just came on!


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> That was dumb, Tom



Damn it art.   I don't want the ravens in the super bowl


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Tough call...prolly should have went for it...


----------



## Zander

Wicked facemask!


----------



## Trajan

and there it is, brady ,making throws ( a few drops) and a good running game so far. 

the problem for the ravens is even if they shut down the pats running game, they have Brady, the pats shut down Rice eta al? the ravens  have....Floggo.


----------



## Trajan

and now flacco is hitting balls......


----------



## Article 15

Zander said:


> Wicked facemask!



That was some dirty shit.


----------



## Zander

We've got a game now boys.....


----------



## Zander

Trajan said:


> and there it is, brady ,making throws ( a few drops) and a good running game so far.
> 
> the problem for the ravens is even if they shut down the pats running game, they have Brady, the pats shut down Rice eta al? the ravens  have....Floggo.



Yeah, he's horrible- he's only led the team to the playoffs for 4 straight seasons...what a chump!


----------



## Zander

Article 15 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked facemask!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was some dirty shit.
Click to expand...


He almost ripped his frickin' head off!


----------



## Article 15

Zander said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked facemask!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was some dirty shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He almost ripped his frickin' head off!
Click to expand...


And he almost took a head shot without a helmet on too.


----------



## Trajan

Zander said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and there it is, brady ,making throws ( a few drops) and a good running game so far.
> 
> the problem for the ravens is even if they shut down the pats running game, they have Brady, the pats shut down Rice eta al? the ravens  have....Floggo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's horrible- he's only led the team to the playoffs for 4 straight seasons...what a chump!
Click to expand...


you think floggo is anything special? I don't. They live or feed off their D.  yea so they have made the playoffs...and? so did mcnabb......


----------



## Trajan

Zander said:


> We've got a game now boys.....



yup, floggo hits some plays...


----------



## Article 15

Moving the ball now...


----------



## Article 15

We need a three and out now so we can run two minute and get a chance for a score to close the half and to open the third....

Could be a big turning point coming up right now.


----------



## techieny

GO COLTS !  (sorry I had a dream)


----------



## Article 15

Jeez......................................


----------



## Article 15

Biggest play of the game so far coming up!


----------



## Article 15

FUCK

No excuse for that whatsoever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Article 15

Two timeouts....Pats can get three here.


----------



## Article 15

Wow


----------



## Article 15

I can't believe I just saw Brady take a knee


----------



## Trajan

yea. I think hes not at his best, which is still very good. the ravens settled down actually, they appear to be playing better on all fronts. 

the pats need to regroup, that lead is bupkas. 

on another  note is there a bigger stuttering marble mouthed idiot than shannon sharp?


----------



## Montrovant

Seriously, a minute left in the half, 2 time outs, and the PATS take a knee?  WTF? 

Flacco looked very good in the second quarter.  The Ravens are making a game of it at least, I'd much rather they win, but that Pats offense can still put up a lot of points, and their D has actually been playing pretty well.


----------



## Article 15

Simms was right. I was screaming at the TV for Bill to challenge that Gronk catch and he didn't.  Dude was in bounds....


----------



## Article 15

Trajan said:


> yea. I think hes not at his best, which is still very good. the ravens settled down actually, they appear to be playing better on all fronts.
> 
> the pats need to regroup, that lead is bupkas.
> 
> on another  note is there a bigger stuttering marble mouthed idiot than shannon sharp?



Brady needs to find his game.  He's playing pretty bad for him.

But to the Shannon Sharp thing, yeah, he's a moron.


----------



## Article 15

I cant fucking BELIEVE that Baltimore converted that third and long that last drive.


----------



## Article 15

Man, I love that kid!


----------



## Article 15

I'll take three.

I got a feeling the Ravens D will be running out of gas come fourth quarter.


----------



## Trajan

Article 15 said:


> I'll take three.
> 
> I got a feeling the Ravens D will be running out of gas come fourth quarter.



not at this level. they have the gas, they better. that stop was a good one. 

with the pats playing good D, I just don't think floggo will get them the points they need, simple as that.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Looking forward to a back and forth from here on out. Flaco is sliencing critics.


----------



## Article 15

Another third and long.....need to effin' stop them from converting!


----------



## Article 15

Holy fucking shit!  How about stopping a mother fucking third and long?!


----------



## LoneLaugher

And.......amother.


----------



## Article 15

If the Pats don't button their shit up they are in trouble


----------



## Article 15

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd there in trouble now


----------



## Trajan

we'll see. we could not tell by the simms replay , but the booth says TD .....simms is another goober, hes such a dopey annoucner.


----------



## LoneLaugher

They are not only in trouble. They are LOSING!


----------



## Article 15

Trajan said:


> we'll see. we could not tell by the simms replay , but the booth says TD .....simms is another goober, hes such a dopey annoucner.



Play stands.

Pats needs need remove their head from their asses now or they will lose this game.


----------



## Trajan

they cannot play a FG game now, gotta be TD's.....


----------



## Article 15

They can't allow them to keep converting on third like that and win.


----------



## Trajan

oh FUCK NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Article 15

That's Ravens ball.

Game over.

Fuck.


----------



## Trajan

forget about being out of gas, the raven D is  going to be fired up if they score here.


----------



## Article 15

Trajan said:


> forget about being out of gas, the raven D is  going to be fired up if they score here.



Yup.


----------



## Trajan

it aint over yet man, hang in there.


----------



## Article 15

Are they calling that grounding?


----------



## Article 15

Trajan said:


> it aint over yet man, hang in there.



Trying.


----------



## Montrovant

Good thing Flacco didn't wait a second and throw that first pass to Leach, that would have been an easy td.  Pats D holds up and forces the FG.


----------



## Article 15

Gronk is out of the game.

That ankle is hurt bad.


----------



## Article 15

C'mon kid, be ok.


----------



## masquerade

Gronk!


----------



## Article 15

C'mon guys stick this in!


----------



## Article 15

Give it to Benny now


----------



## Article 15

Holy shit how about some defense now?!


----------



## Trajan

and there ya go. hes in there. don't listen to simms hes a jerk off. he broke the plain.


----------



## Article 15

Trajan said:


> and there ya go. hes in there. don't listen to simms hes a jerk off. he broke the plain.



I dunno...


----------



## Trajan

wow, the dummy was right.


----------



## Trajan

pass it wide in the flat no one there


----------



## Article 15

gotta go for it


----------



## Trajan

leaped to early....dumb.


----------



## masquerade

I think I'm going to puke.


----------



## Article 15

fucking fuck yeah!


----------



## Article 15

masquerade said:


> I think I'm going to puke.



I hear ya....


----------



## Article 15

I feel like I did watching pre 2004 Red Sox playoffs game.


Soooooooooooooooooooooooooo fuggin' on edge.


----------



## Article 15

I wonder what they did for Gronk's ankle?


----------



## Article 15

Have to put it in the endzone again now.


----------



## Trajan

INT dannnnnm


----------



## Article 15

sigh


----------



## Trajan

Brady way overthrew him......the ravens were really driving too.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Oh! Wicked bad for the Pats.....they can't tackle 6 on 1.


----------



## Article 15

I need oxygen


----------



## LoneLaugher

Ricky Williams......flyin' high.


----------



## Trajan

wtf was that?


----------



## Article 15

I still can't believe they went for the home run right after that Spikes pick.

So absolutely and totally uncalled for.


----------



## Article 15

Ok let's not go endzone on the first play now, mmmkay?


----------



## Article 15

C'mon boys, lets get this first down and end this game.


----------



## Article 15

My hair is falling out.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Not over.  50 yards in a minute 44


----------



## Trajan

first that stupid decision imho,  for the ravens to go for it, was, dumb. 

now its looks like its Floggo time....


----------



## Article 15

You guys see how badly Gronk was being molested that play?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Flaco can seal his rep in one minute


----------



## LoneLaugher

Cool as a cucumber.


----------



## Trajan

Article 15 said:


> You guys see how badly Gronk was being molested that play?



no, sorry.


----------



## LoneLaugher

bad choice.


----------



## Article 15

Trajan said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys see how badly Gronk was being molested that play?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, sorry.
Click to expand...


He was being held his whole route up the middle of the field.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Run the ball! No Pass! No......run....er.....pass......ugh!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Article 15 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys see how badly Gronk was being molested that play?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was being held his whole route up the middle of the field.
Click to expand...


Quit yer whining!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Booya!


----------



## Article 15

Oh. My. God.


----------



## Trajan

that may be the tie right there. 

BUT they can take several shots at the EZ...nail biter time.


----------



## Trajan

LoneLaugher said:


> Run the ball! No Pass! No......run....er.....pass......ugh!


----------



## Article 15

LoneLaugher said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was being held his whole route up the middle of the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit yer whining!
Click to expand...


lol he was being held like crazy watch the replay


----------



## LoneLaugher

Goin for the win........................NO!!!!!


----------



## Trajan

holy shit they are on the 11 annnnd damn he got it ripped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Tie ball game.............................................................


----------



## Article 15

Someone get me some air


----------



## Trajan

that could have been the ravens season, he lets it get slapped out of his hand, you have to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## LoneLaugher

NO GOOD................................Wicked awesome!


----------



## Trajan

what did I say.....that WAS their season....................holy shit.


----------



## Article 15

Gagggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Article 15

Laces out!


----------



## LoneLaugher

That guy is going to commit hara kiri


----------



## Trajan

he friggin shancked it.....


----------



## Trajan

LoneLaugher said:


> That guy is going to commit hari kari



if norwood could handle it he can,  THAT FG was the biggest choke of all time.


----------



## Article 15

Go Niners!


----------



## LoneLaugher

And the pats back into a buzz saw............................I hope.


----------



## Trajan

the strip is what did it, that kid deserves the game ball. 

now on to the giants kicking ass!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Article 15 said:


> Go Niners!



A real man would root for the Jints.


----------



## Trajan

Article 15 said:


> Go Niners!



yo dude, wheres the luv?


----------



## Mr. H.

Well, my bro in law is having a heart attack right about now. 
Poor sis has to deal with him until he calms down. If ever.


----------



## masquerade

Wooooooooo Hooooooooooo!!!!!!

We're going to the Superbowl!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Goin' ain't good enough.


----------



## Montrovant

Wow, Ravens do everything right, run the clock down, very nearly get the winning td to Evans (nice defensive play to knock that out) and then Cundiff shanks the relatively easy game-tying fg!  I noticed they seemed to have been a bit slow getting set up and looked a little rushed....should have used that last time out.

Lucky for the Pats, and they are going back to the SB.  They definitely looked beatable though, time for the Niners to get ring #6!


----------



## Article 15

Trajan said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Niners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo dude, wheres the luv?
Click to expand...


lol sorry man


----------



## Article 15

Never doubted it for a second!



**ducks**


----------



## Wiseacre

Yeah, that Pats DB saved the game for 'em.   Don't know why the Ravens didn't call the TO, you could see Cundiff running out there with not a lot of time to get ready.   What wasn't he already there setting up?


----------



## Article 15

Well that was an awkward moment


----------



## Zander

Great news for the Pats. They were handed a win, when they should have lost.  That sports folks!!


----------



## Article 15

Trajan said:


> the strip is what did it, that kid deserves the game ball.
> 
> now on to the giants kicking ass!



That was a hero play but Wilfork was the man today.


----------



## Article 15

Zander said:


> Great news for the Pats. They were handed a win, when they should have lost.  That sports folks!!



Handed a win?  Laker fan, please.


----------



## Zander

Article 15 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news for the Pats. They were handed a win, when they should have lost.  That sports folks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handed a win?  Laker fan, please.
Click to expand...


I love the Pats and Tom Brady. But honestly, they should have lost. They got lucky.  

Of course, luck is always a part of winning... 

Tom Brady goes to his fifth Super Bowl


----------



## Zander

Plasmaball said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news for the Pats. They were handed a win, when they should have lost.  That sports folks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handed a win?  Laker fan, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> indeed....Jesus my heart almost couldnt take it.
Click to expand...


Please don't call me Jesus!


----------



## Article 15

Zander said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news for the Pats. They were handed a win, when they should have lost.  That sports folks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handed a win?  Laker fan, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the Pats and Tom Brady. But honestly, they should have lost. They got lucky.
> 
> Of course, luck is always a part of winning...
> 
> Tom Brady goes to his fifth Super Bowl
Click to expand...


No, they should have won the game and they deserved to win.

Kid made a great play in the endzone and that missed FG would have only TIED the game.

You wanna talk about handing a team a win check out the parade to the free throw line the NBA had for the Lakers in game 7 of the 2010 Finals.


----------



## elvis

Never trust a kicker.


----------



## Trajan

that broken play that the niners ran for a first down, my wife is already starting in with the ah ha's!!!!

its going to be a long 2 weeks in this house if the niners win.


----------



## LoneLaugher

If I were A-15....I'd be bitching about the no call...

The Giants need to have a couple of 6-8 yard runs in their next posession.


----------



## Zander

elvis said:


> Never trust a kicker.



Billy Cundiff will now become the Baltimore Ravens version of Billy Buckner.


----------



## Article 15

LoneLaugher said:


> If I were A-15....I'd be bitching about the no call...
> 
> The Giants need to have a couple of 6-8 yard runs in their next posession.



 What's up with the digs?  Gronk was totally molested.  I'm not going to not mention it when he was blatantly held the whole play.

But anyway....back from the store and just tuning in.

Niners up by a TD.

What did I miss?


----------



## Montrovant

73 yards for Vernon Davis!  And everyone thought it was the Giants receivers that were going to get big plays!


----------



## Article 15

elvis said:


> Never trust a kicker.




Unless his name is Vinatieri...


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never trust a kicker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Vinatieri...
Click to expand...


He will miss a big one someday.   The same kind of thing used to be said of Mariano Rivera.


----------



## Article 15

elvis said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never trust a kicker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless his name is Vinatieri...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He will miss a big one someday.   The same kind of thing used to be said of Mariano Rivera.
Click to expand...


True. 

Good thing for Adam he's unlikely to be in a spot to miss a big one for a while if ever again.


----------



## Article 15

Trajan said:


> that broken play that the niners ran for a first down, my wife is already starting in with the ah ha's!!!!
> 
> its going to be a long 2 weeks in this house if the niners win.



Don't you hate that shit?

I dated a Yankee fan back in the days when they owned us all the time.


----------



## Article 15

Wow that was almost a disaster play for San Fran


----------



## Trajan

goddamn players are so self centered, FALL on the ball jackass, don't be a hero ...jesus Christ...


----------



## Montrovant

Trajan said:


> goddamn players are so self centered, FALL on the ball jackass, don't be a hero ...jesus Christ...



I don't think he was trying to do much with it....it bounced into his chest, he had a Niner draped on him, he couldn't hold the slippery ball.  VERY lucky for the Niners, and a questionable play call in these conditions.


----------



## Trajan

thats what I am talking about....


----------



## Article 15

Cruz is so damn good.


----------



## Trajan

nicks is back thank god.


----------



## Trajan

another 3rd down converted...yea baby. good catch cruz, almost had alligator arms....


----------



## Article 15

That receiver was open, bad throw from Smith


----------



## Article 15

Man, not being emotionally attached to this game is so relieving.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Giants need to stop that run.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Cruz will get a TD opportunity from Manning.


----------



## LoneLaugher

I like what I see.......Eli is accurate and the play calling is opening up the "d" a little.


----------



## Zander

Shut down!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Shit.  That looked weak.


----------



## Zander

LoneLaugher said:


> Shit.  That looked weak.



The Niner "D" just makes it look that way.....


----------



## LoneLaugher

Giants get ball with enough time to score.


----------



## LoneLaugher

CrrrrrrrrrrrUUUUUUUUUUUUUz


----------



## Article 15

How fuggin' good is Victor Cruz?

Jeez................


----------



## Cuyo

Article 15 said:


> How fuggin' good is Victor Cruz?
> 
> Jeez................



Seriously... What an epic drive.

They're gonna have to give him more money.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Giants lead at half. Who won that other game, anyway?


----------



## Montrovant

Ok, time for some halftime adjustments!

Someone needs to put some hits on Cruz.  Off the line, after a catch, I want some violence perpetrated on him!  

Need to get pressure on Manning.  Rushing 4 isn't cutting it.  I don't think the Niners should go crazy with it, but a few more blitzes or getting creative with the rush is a good idea.

Don't get fancy!  Keep the power running game going.  No need to try reverses, open tosses to the outside, etc.  

Call some screens and short passes to get Smith back in the game.  He's been off most of the first half.  He missed a long td to Williams, misses converting a third down on an easy dump-off to Gore early, and just hasn't really been on target.  Some play action dumps to Walker or Gore, some quick slants and screens will help get him into a rhythm as well as make it harder for the Giants to defend deep.

The Giants have played a better first half overall.  The Niners could really use a long drive or some turnovers in the second half.


----------



## Trajan

well, right now my wife is banging the hell out of the pots and pans in the kitchen, so life is good


----------



## Trajan

Montrovant said:


> Ok, time for some halftime adjustments!
> 
> Someone needs to put some hits on Cruz.  Off the line, after a catch, I want some violence perpetrated on him!
> 
> Need to get pressure on Manning.  Rushing 4 isn't cutting it.  I don't think the Niners should go crazy with it, but a few more blitzes or getting creative with the rush is a good idea.
> 
> Don't get fancy!  Keep the power running game going.  No need to try reverses, open tosses to the outside, etc.
> 
> Call some screens and short passes to get Smith back in the game.  He's been off most of the first half.  He missed a long td to Williams, misses converting a third down on an easy dump-off to Gore early, and just hasn't really been on target.  Some play action dumps to Walker or Gore, some quick slants and screens will help get him into a rhythm as well as make it harder for the Giants to defend deep.
> 
> The Giants have played a better first half overall.  The Niners could really use a long drive or some turnovers in the second half.



they have been blitzing. the giants are holding the ball and smith isn't hitting receivers well, at least  as well as last week. 

who will break a big one first- jacobs or gore? 


I just remembered what that kick that condriff whatever his name reminded me of, vanderjagts shank .....colts vs. Pitt, 2005, fucker.


----------



## Zander

Trajan said:


> well, right now my wife is banging the hell out of the pots and pans in the kitchen, so life is good



She should be banging the hell out of you !!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Zander is a frisky devil.


----------



## Cuyo

Zander said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, right now my wife is banging the hell out of the pots and pans in the kitchen, so life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should be banging the hell out of you !!
Click to expand...


A man of his age doesn't think of such things.  He's just thrilled she's not complaining at the moment.


----------



## elvis

What happened to Brad Paisley?   My wife is a big fan so I called her down here for nothing.   What the fuck?


----------



## Trajan

Article 15 said:


> Man, not being emotionally attached to this game is so relieving.



FUCCCK 




ok I feel better now. that last 'running into the punter 'call is so lame,  the whole thing is, he brushed him with his shoulder......why the hell even give the kicker pads or helmet....


----------



## Montrovant

I don't understand why, when they seem able to knock off 4 yards a carry over and over, the Niners don't run more often on second and 6.  And I still haven't seen them try a screen that I recall!


----------



## Article 15

Trajan said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, not being emotionally attached to this game is so relieving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCCCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok I feel better now. that last 'running into the punter 'call is so lame,  the whole thing is, he brushed him with his shoulder......why the hell even give the kicker pads or helmet....
Click to expand...


I'm a firm believer in giving kickers and punters pink jerseys.  

Just because.


----------



## Trajan

Zander said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, right now my wife is banging the hell out of the pots and pans in the kitchen, so life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should be banging the hell out of you !!
Click to expand...


hehe..later, we have a 'wager', whoever wins.....well you know...I am brushing off my emperor outfit.


----------



## Trajan

cruz is killing the niners...


----------



## Trajan

good return, the bastard..........


----------



## Trajan

Cuyo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, right now my wife is banging the hell out of the pots and pans in the kitchen, so life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should be banging the hell out of you !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A man of his age doesn't think of such things.  He's just thrilled she's not complaining at the moment.
Click to expand...


hey, I got better with age, just not good as often  ...


----------



## Zander

Niners will score on this drive....bank on it.


----------



## Zander

Oh look - its a 24 yard run by GORE!!!


----------



## Article 15

Zander said:


> Niners will score on this drive....bank on it.



You called that one.


----------



## Zander

Oh boy!! That's a TD!!! SWHEEEETTTT!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Ship High In Transit


----------



## Zander

Article 15 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Niners will score on this drive....bank on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You called that one.
Click to expand...


They grind on their opponents.....relentlessly. Then BOOM. TD.


----------



## Montrovant

Hah!  The short dump pass to Gore goes for 24 yards, and leads to Davis being wide open deep for the td!


----------



## Montrovant

Ouch, I hope Brown is ok!  Wish he'd known Goldson was coming to make the pick and get some yards with it!


----------



## Mad Scientist

*Breaking News! 
*
It's just been reported that Billy Cundiff tried to kill himself. But his attempt failed when he couldn't kick the chair out from under himself.


----------



## Zander

DOH!!! another sack on Manning....


----------



## Zander

Doh!! could be a huge break for the G-men....


----------



## Cuyo

Zander said:


> Doh!! could be a huge break for the G-men....



Pfft.  Not as good as the touchdown it _should _have been.


----------



## Trajan

man oh man. look if the giants cannot score here, now, and I mean a TD, we're cooked.


----------



## Trajan

Zander said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Niners will score on this drive....bank on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You called that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They grind on their opponents.....relentlessly. Then BOOM. TD.
Click to expand...


dude, please huh? I am eating here.


----------



## Cuyo

Trajan said:


> man oh man. look if the giants cannot score here, now, and I mean a TD, we're cooked.



Looks to me like the Niners have their number. Completely.

(Nicks first down takes place as I post this)

Or perhaps not.


----------



## Cuyo

Wowza.


----------



## Article 15

Bang!


----------



## Trajan

that was a strike.....nice.


----------



## Article 15

That was clutch.


----------



## Trajan

oh oh, the kitchen is getting noisy again......time to put the smack down with a TD dance.........BRB.


----------



## LoneLaugher

My son.....who is on tap to lose $20 bucks to his old man....just LEFT THE BUILDING!!!!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher

I feel bad taking it.....he's starting at the LEO Academy tomorrow.

WTF!!! Tackle!!


----------



## Zander

Manningham finally showed up!


----------



## Zander

What a runback- nice field position.   I see a score in the Niner's future....it's coming in now...it's a TD!


----------



## Cuyo

Giants by 3 a likely scenario?


----------



## Article 15

Down to the nitty gritty now......


----------



## Trajan

Zander said:


> What a runback- nice field position.   I see a score in the Niner's future....it's coming in now...it's a TD!



windex?


----------



## Zander

This is it folks.....put up or shut up. Both teams have come to play....


----------



## Trajan

boooyah......picture perfect set up, eli, 2 passes 3 runs, kick, win. God, please. Tebow give me strength,,


----------



## Zander

Trajan said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a runback- nice field position.   I see a score in the Niner's future....it's coming in now...it's a TD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> windex?
Click to expand...


It thought the field goal was the extra point....common mistake with these cheaper models....


----------



## Article 15

San Francisco defense is *bringing it*


----------



## Zander

Trajan said:


> boooyah......picture perfect set up, eli, 2 passes 3 runs, kick, win. God, please. Tebow give me strength,,



instead....SACK!!!


----------



## Zander

then ..FUMBLE...

DOH!!


----------



## Zander

Cruz has 10 catches for 142 yards...he's money.


----------



## Montrovant

Aaaah!  If they hold off that whistle for half a second more, the Niners get the fumble!


----------



## Trajan

jesus......what a mess. 

I gotta say, I don't think the pats can beat either one of these teams. both D's are a big notch above what they bring.


----------



## Article 15

Niners have shown they can score quickly.


----------



## Trajan

bad pass. 

now the tables are turned, 3 time outs, a minute 147.......they need what 40-50 yards?


----------



## Zander

All teed up for the Niner's to win now......1:47 on own 28...gotta love it!


----------



## Article 15

Trajan said:


> jesus......what a mess.
> 
> I gotta say, I don't think the pats can beat either one of these teams. both D's are a big notch above what they bring.



New England will have their hands full that's for damned sure but I'm not about to count them out.


----------



## Zander

3 and out....jeez


----------



## Trajan

that series took only 16 seconds off the clock.....niners have yet to convert a 3 rd down...0-11...


----------



## Trajan

wow.....long pass to the RB......whoa boy...another 25 yards....please


----------



## Cuyo

DAMN did you see that replay! Eli got friggin SWALLOWED at the end of that one! Can't believe he got up!


----------



## Article 15

Trajan said:


> that series took only 16 seconds off the clock.....niners have yet to convert a 3 rd down...0-11...



Yeah, not a good effort by San Fran on that drive.....

Manning could pull a rabbit out of his hat right now.


----------



## Trajan

here we go...


----------



## Trajan

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Zander

I see an OT in the future.....


----------



## Trajan

he fucking stumbled again....jesus chrsit.


----------



## Zander

Cuyo said:


> DAMN did you see that replay! Eli got friggin SWALLOWED at the end of that one! Can't believe he got up!



That had to hurt!


----------



## Trajan

Zander said:


> I see an OT in the future.....



....


----------



## Article 15

Man.... I feel for you guys who are pulling your hair out right now


----------



## Trajan

great time for a shank punt....fuck.


----------



## Zander

One pass....35 yards...boom...3 pts.....????


----------



## Cuyo

Zander said:


> I see an OT in the future.....



Gee, upgraded that crystal ball didja?


----------



## Trajan

swarmed.....


----------



## Zander

One last "Hail Mary"....then OT!!!


----------



## Cuyo

Hey it's me Alex Smith, watch as I run and break it for another big gai<<SMACK>>


----------



## Article 15

Cuyo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see an OT in the future.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, upgraded that crystal ball didja?
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## Trajan

fucking gay OT rules now....gimme a break.


----------



## Trajan

damn Z, you're good....


----------



## Zander

This ought to be interesting....


----------



## Article 15

My crystal ball says this is going to 7 overtimes


----------



## Zander

You need a fucking cheat sheet to understand those idiotic rules...WTF?!!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Wtf!!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher

I would like to have seen an out pass.


----------



## Zander

looks like another 3 and out for NY...


----------



## Zander

So a field goal will win it now??


----------



## Article 15

Plasmaball said:


> the 49ers have been drilling manning.



Can't question Eli's toughness.


----------



## LoneLaugher

I'm hoping the four d-linemen can keep getting penetration.


----------



## Zander

I took a long nap when Ed was explaining the rules.....


----------



## Article 15

Zander said:


> So a field goal will win it now??



It depends on the lunar cycle and if the day of the month is a prime number.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Smith is not padding stats lately is he?


----------



## Zander

9ers need to go back to the run game....


----------



## Zander

but not like that...


----------



## Cuyo

Article 15 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a field goal will win it now??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the lunar cycle and if the day of the month is a prime number.
Click to expand...


----------



## LoneLaugher

Short!


----------



## Zander

Article 15 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a field goal will win it now??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the lunar cycle and if the day of the month is a prime number.
Click to expand...


Nice....


----------



## LoneLaugher

Giant return men SUCK!!!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher

This one is Eli's.

Where is Jacobs?


----------



## Article 15

I think the Giants get it done this drive.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Movin' the chains.


----------



## Trajan

Article 15 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a field goal will win it now??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the lunar cycle and if the day of the month is a prime number.
Click to expand...


well done



yea, any score wins now.


----------



## Trajan

Article 15 said:


> I think the Giants get it done this drive.



Tebow please...I mean God please......


----------



## Zander

Cartwheeling Goalie Gets Owned Video


----------



## Trajan

wow, we got one? gee whiz


----------



## Article 15

That penalty hurts


----------



## Zander

Article 15 said:


> I think the Giants get it done this drive.



You're a brave man...


----------



## Article 15

Eli just got smashed again....


----------



## Zander

,,,slap!!!!!!


----------



## Trajan

fuck me.


----------



## Zander

Article 15 said:


> Eli just got smashed again....



He's been hammered all day...


----------



## Trajan

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

now you can really fuck me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zander

Oh no...


----------



## Article 15

That should be the game.


----------



## Cuyo

AWWWWWWWW DAYUM!  That guy must feel like an IDIOT!!

I'm reminded of Romo's legendary chip-shot game winning field goal fumble, and how I gleefully beamed as he sat, legs spread, grasping his facemask in agony. 

ahhh yes... There it is...






His tears sustain me.


----------



## Zander

As chick hearn used to say...


This game's in the refrigerator: the door is closed, the lights are out, the eggs are cooling, the butter's getting hard, and the Jell-O's jigglin'!


----------



## LoneLaugher

I want to sleep. lets get this over with!


----------



## Zander

Congrats GIANTS!!


----------



## del

harbaughs go 0 for 2


----------



## Article 15

Rematch it is.........

Time to go buy those depends


----------



## Trajan

my man.......yea baby.


----------



## Cuyo

Cuyo said:


> Giants by 3 a likely scenario?



I win, you guys all owe me rep.

Nights, early ass day on my horizon.


----------



## Zander

Great day of football. I hope the Super Bowl is as exciting. Good night fuckers.....


----------



## elvis

After all that great defense for nothing.


----------



## Montrovant

And Kyle Williams hands the Giants a trip to the SB.  Responsible for both turnovers in the game, both on returns....you'd think he would be a bit more concerned with holding onto the damn ball after the first one!  

Terrible, terrible way for the game to end.


----------



## Trajan

unreal. the niners played their asses off. 


the bookies are crying, they got middled on 3. 


ok Art...its on.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Sweet!


----------



## Article 15

Great games.  Fun times, guys.

I'm gonna go throw up now.


----------



## Trajan

goodnight guys, nice watching the games with you...

now,  time to put on my toga and the wife gets her barbarian queen outfit goin'.....yea baby....


----------



## rightwinger

We got two great games today, both should have been OT

Niners have a nasty defense and pounded Eli in the second half. Eli did well to not turn it over and keep it close. It really came down to who got the breaks and they went to the Giants


----------



## Wiseacre

Trajan said:


> goodnight guys, nice watching the games with you...
> 
> now,  time to put on my toga and the wife gets her barbarian queen outfit goin'.....yea baby....




No fumbles bro.  Ball security.


----------



## Big Fitz

For my money, wrong outcome both games.


----------

